
Covid-19 may be a blood vessel disease - oshanz
https://elemental.medium.com/coronavirus-may-be-a-blood-vessel-disease-which-explains-everything-2c4032481ab2
======
bookmarkable
Very informative article and a new angle in the fight against this disease.

------
Etheryte
Exceptional claims should have exceptional proof and starting off with
"explains everything" is simply clickbait. If you want a scientific, non-
sensational overview of how research is going on the Covid front, I suggest
Derek Lowe's blog instead [1].

[1]
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/)

~~~
PaulDavisThe1st
The article was a very well written lay reader summary of a couple of recent
papers offering a different perspective on what the core mechanisms in
COVID-19 might be. Even the title didn't claim to "explain everything" and the
body of the text certainly did not.

[ Edited for community norms and ethics ]

~~~
Etheryte
The article title on HN has been editorialized to be more reasonable, on
Medium the article's title is "Coronavirus May Be a Blood Vessel Disease,
Which Explains Everything".

~~~
PaulDavisThe1st
That is an entirely legimitate point, and one I confess I had overlooked (I
was referring to the HN title).

I still feel that the contents of the article are of a very different tone to
the admittedly clickbait headline/title.

